# Orange Marmalade Siracha Wings



## LarryWolfe (Jul 27, 2009)

The pictures do not do these wings justice.  Cooked indirect at 350º for 1 hour, then dipped in the sauce and cooked 15 minutes and repeated one more time.  FANTASTIC!  Sweet with a very nice back heat! 

Seasoned wings withe Wolfe Rub Citrus

*Sauce*
1 - 18 oz Orange Marmalade
1/3 cup - honey
1/3 cup - brown sugar
1/3 cup - Siracha Sauce
Bring to a boil and remove from heat


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Jul 27, 2009)

Amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 27, 2009)

Well that sure do look tasty and thanks for the recipe. I just love that orange marlmalade on toast. Not sure why I dont buy it mo often. I think it must be expunsive or something like that. Sorta like major whuts his names Chutney. Now they charge an arm and leg for that stuff. Remember well when chicken wings was 7 cents a pound...then the yups discovered em and sent the price out the roof. Dont even get me started on skirt steak. Now that is a crying shame.  

bigwheel


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh ya those look great........


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey...them there look like good wings !


----------



## mar52 (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm drooling as I type.  They look amazing!


----------



## BluzQue (Jul 27, 2009)

*Larry*, you never cease to amaze me!  Your posts are a very big reason why its good to be a member of BBQ Central.

 8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice wings there Larry!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 28, 2009)

Larry,

Those wings look great.  I wish I had some now.  I've got to try them on the wife.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 28, 2009)

Looks like a candy glaze, MMMmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Smokin' U (Jul 28, 2009)

I have been craving wings.  Now, where am I going to be able to get wings at 8:30 in the morning?

Looks great :!:


----------



## john pen (Jul 28, 2009)

good looking flappers... I cant wait to try that sauce !


----------



## Toby Keil (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice wings Larry, I could eat that whole plate.


----------



## Griff (Jul 28, 2009)

Excellent job on the photos and the wings.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 28, 2009)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Nice wings Larry, I could eat that whole plate.



me too


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 28, 2009)

BluzQue said:
			
		

> *Larry*, you never cease to amaze me!  Your posts are a very big reason why its good to be a member of BBQ Central.
> 
> 8)



Yep!


----------



## Que~Dawg (Jul 28, 2009)

now that looks good


----------



## bknox (Jul 29, 2009)

Those look great to me. Great shots.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey Larry where do you buy the Siracha Sauce?  My wife looked for it at Albertsons but no luck. Thanks


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 31, 2009)

Where I first spotted the stuff it was in the Chinese section of Wally World. Most of the big chains have it now but they purty proud of it last I checked. At WW it hovers around at less than 3 bucks for the large bottle. Aint had a drop of Franks or Tabasco etc. in my house in years. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 31, 2009)

If you can't find it.... You're not looking hard enough. 

It's in VERMONT....all over!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Hey Larry where do you buy the Siracha Sauce?  My wife looked for it at Albertsons but no luck. Thanks



Asian Markets will definitely have it.  Harris Teeter and Super WalMarts around here have it.  Worse comes to worse if you can't find it, you can buy it on line for actually fairly cheap.


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, Ill tell the wife _you guys _said "open your eyes and look a little harder" ...


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 1, 2009)

Got it... I know what it was, never by name or taste.  Im tryin it out this week! Thanks. With a name like Siracha it sounds mexican,,,,,,the bottle reads closer to SRiracha..... she didnt check the asian isle.......my daughter suggested it though.   

Sorry if I jacked your thread Larry.


----------



## JACK Y C (Aug 3, 2009)

Larry


Do you flip during the first hour or just let them cook ??  Got to try some tonight !!

Thanks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 3, 2009)

JACK Y C said:
			
		

> Larry
> 
> 
> Do you flip during the first hour or just let them cook ??  Got to try some tonight !!
> ...



Nope, I just let them cook skin side up.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 4, 2009)

Just told the wife to pick up the items that we had to try that!


----------



## Qjuju (Aug 14, 2009)

I had an extra pack of wings in the freezer and the other ingredients in the cupboard/fridge.  Thawed the wings and skewered'em up straight.  Put on a little yard bird rub and grilled till crispy.  I then basted them with your sauce.  That was awesome!!  Even the less "foodie" amongst us said "you get a bump up front of hot and then the sweet mellows it out."  

Love it and thanks for sharing!


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 14, 2009)

I need to get the wings now!  Ive got everything! Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## okcsoonerfan (Oct 2, 2009)

These wings rock! His peach ones are great too.


----------



## RDOwens (Oct 11, 2009)

I made these for the first time today.  Good stuff.  So good I'll have another batch tomorrow.  It's chicken candy.












<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2adl6jr-kk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q2adl6jr-kk&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 11, 2009)

looks excellent


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 11, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks excellent



I'll second that!!!


----------



## Trekr (Oct 11, 2009)

Fly some of those wings my way


----------

